# Crescent Shipping



## NORDICA

does anyone in here know the names of the vessels in the crescent fleet past and presant?
looking to compile a list but its an uphill struggle!


----------



## Peter4447

1956/1958

Cresence
Dominence
Eminence
Faience
Gardience
Halcience
Insistence
Jubilence
Kindrence
Luminence
Militence
Ordinence

All of these, with the exception of the 'Ordinence' which I never 'spotted' in my happy days of youth would have visited Ipswich sometime between 1955 and 1960.

By 1962 you can add in the Nasence, Pertinence and Quiescence.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## NORDICA

good man. this is bloody hard work!
my nephew is taken with the crescent ships, he likes the names and colour. pity they no longer trade


----------



## Thamesphil

Hi Nordica,

Crescent Shipping (or London & Rochester Trading Co. Ltd.) owned and operated probably 200+ coasters, barges and motor barges in their time so you have an uphill struggle to say the least. Have you tried searching for any books on the company? The WSS often produced monographs for particular shipping companies which included full, historic fleet lists. I don't know for sure if they ever did one for Crescent, but you could do a bit of Googling, as well as searching eBay and the on-line out of print bookseller, Abebooks. Alternatively, Ian Allan produced regular pocket books during the 50s/60s which included ones on coaster fleets. Marinart took over from where Ian Allan left off in the 1970s. Again, you could try searching the web for some of these books too.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
There is a good site on the web,for used & out of print books,if they can't find one,you should give up trying to search further.
Got this link from an antiquarian,who helped me out sometimes with old bygone books.
AddALL used book and out of print Book Finder


----------



## NORDICA

cant find a thing. so i think its time to give up.
got more names but it still looks woefully incomplete!


----------



## Bruce Carson

Nordica:
The names of some of their motorized barges may be found on this URL:

http://www.sky-net.org.uk/kelvin/articles/boats2.html

Bruce C


----------



## NORDICA

good man!
now to try and find the ships!


----------



## STRAWBERRY

"Crescent Beaune" Pronounced "Bone" is the station Bunker Barge at Portland in Dorset. It is working for Portland Bunkers International. Click on www.portland-port.co.uk for more info. Cheers Andy,
I did hear that they were all being renamed "Clipper" eg, "Clipper Beaune"


----------



## Richie2012

crescent was bought out by clipper wonsild and only two vessels now with a prefix of Crescent all the rest are mainly clipper, crescent did have starch or was it yeast carriers that were operated out of Otterham quay on the Medway, one of the vessels had a fire onboard the vessel which was i think from the machinary onboard and with loss of lives and crescent stopped havig these carriers.
Also do u want to know all the thames sailing barges as well
Richie


----------



## NORDICA

if i can yes. its looking like a huge list to be honest!(EEK)


----------



## lagerstedt

Hi there 
I have a small book called Coastal Ships, By D.Ridley Chesterton, Published by, Ian Allan of London. I obtained the book in 1966 so it will out of date by now. London and Rochester Trading Co Ltd are on pages 52 and 159. In addition to the ones above you can add,
Elation, built 1963, 212 gross tons, 99 ft long and 22 ft wide and engines aft.
Function, built 1963, 210 gross tons, 99 ft long, 22 ft wide and engines aft.
Under two 200tons you have the following.
Action Bastion
Diction
Gillation
Gold 
Marie May
Naughton
Nicola Dawn
Pepita
Servic
Silver and many others
They also had Tugs,
Dragette, built 1947 or 50 tons and 300 brake or shaft horse power
Also had small tugs like the Goaxette, Nudgette,Shovette and Snatchette

Regards
Blair 
NZ


----------



## lagerstedt

Inaddition to the above post see the attached photo and house flag

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## shippix

I was on board Halcience in about 1962, catering. Joined her at Holman's dry dock Penzance Cornwall England. She was on deep water articles and went to the continent and to Norway and around Cape North to the back and beyond at the top end of Russia for timber. Came back to Wisbech. As it was about three weeks since the crew had had a run ashore, it was straight to the pub ! At about 0100 hrs in the morning there was a splash as Paddy failed to find the gangway and ended up in the dock ! In the morning a search was made of the ship for another member who was found sitting on the bog asleep with his trousers around his ankles, been there for several hours apparently. Good Fun.
There is a pic of Halcience on the site.

Best wishes
Shippix


----------



## Thamesphil

Richie2012 said:


> crescent was bought out by clipper wonsild and only two vessels now with a prefix of Crescent all the rest are mainly clipper, crescent did have starch or was it yeast carriers that were operated out of Otterham quay on the Medway, one of the vessels had a fire onboard the vessel which was i think from the machinary onboard and with loss of lives and crescent stopped havig these carriers.
> Also do u want to know all the thames sailing barges as well
> Richie



Yes, Crescent was actually bought by Clipper a few years back, but kept the Crescent name and a chartering office in Southampton. In fact, a former colleage of mine was their chartering director. However, with the acquisition of Wonsild, Clipper rebranded their whole tanker operation Clipper Wonsild Tankers and renamed all the ships "Clipper". The office at Southampton has now come under the reins of Crescent Marine Services, which is the U.K. technical management arm of Clipper, but chartering is transferred elsewhere.

As for the starch vessel, that was the "Resilence". I have a photo of her already posted on this site, laid up on the Medway after the fire. You can view it by going to my gallery.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Richie2012

These are some of the tugs they had.
Snatchette was with london rochester trading company betwen 1953 and 1983
Enticette was with london rochester trading company betwen 1953 and 1964
Shovette was built by london rochester trading company in 1974 and was with london rochester trading company betwen 1984 and 1998
Dragette was with london rochester trading company betwen 1947 and 1983
Lashette sister ship to Shovette was with london rochester trading company betwen 1971 and 1998
Pullette was with london rochester trading company betwen 1940 and 1958 ?
Shovette (Yardette II ) the first one was with london rochester trading company betwen 1958 and ? 
Luggette was with london rochester trading company betwen 1973 and 1987
Do you also want to know what other tugs they also built?
Infomation from riverman.gotdns.com/gallery/

Richie


----------



## treeve

Hello - I am trying to help someone to find details of the ships
his great grandfather sailed with ...
He lists
Crescent Coasters GARDIENCE (1952 worked) ON182212
and MILITENCE (1957 worked) ON187206
Please can anyone help with details and history?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Richie2012

http://merchant-navy.net/Pictures/gardience.html


----------



## janathull

H Nordica,
I sailed in a ship called Nascence twice in the early seventies who belonged to London and Rochester who later became Crescent. Regards janathull


----------



## NORDICA

hi guys im back.
the info is most helpful.
what was crescent like to work for?


----------



## vectiscol

I did some work on the three sister tankers of "Crescent Beaune" during their construction at Rousse Shipyard in Bulgaria in the winter of 2006, including changing the names to the Clipper prefix, and the paint specification to the Danish company's livery of lighter blue hull and cream upperworks.


----------



## janathull

I fopund the Nascence very good hence going in her twice, we had a good time and the crew were excellent. Regards Jan.


----------



## PollY Anna

Hi NORDICA

Did 2 London & Rochester ships 1) the Ordinence 28/11/62 to 21/12/62 only ship I was seasick on 2) Faience 23/12/63 to 17/01/64 nearly got a DR off that one. The Ordinence was 321 gross tonnage L 137' x B 24'+ x D approx 9' so you can see that she was no bigger than a barge. The Faience was bigger, 552 Gross tonnage L 188' x B 27'+ x D 11'+ both my mate and I joined at the London office just before Christmas and they gave us our tickets and even laid on the Company Rolls Royce to take us to Paddington Station, she was in Newport South Wales, I think they thought as it was so near Christmas we might not join the ship hence the Roller I don' know if that helps with what you are doing, but there is a Photo on Brians site of the Faience it also shows both my mate and I on deck we were running down the Thames, we had just unloaded at Erith.

Ron


----------



## callpor

NORDICA said:


> does anyone in here know the names of the vessels in the crescent fleet past and presant?
> looking to compile a list but its an uphill struggle!


If you look on the ClipperWonsild website www.clipperwonsild.com you will be able to see the present fleet operated by the sucessor of Crescent Shipping viz Clipper Marine Services in Southampton. It also provides you with the company history etc. and access to Newsletters.
Perhaps if you give them a call in Southampton on + 44 238063 9777 you may be able to find access to historic fleet details. Try asking for Barbara Peacock - she was the MD's PA when they were Thames managed and long before the days of Clipper, but was still their a short while ago. 

Here is the present fleet technically managed by Clipper Marine Services (DK in Copenhagen) & (UK in Southampton) but not including SeaTruck, another part of the group.

Epoxy coated tonnage 
Built: DWT: Tech. Mgmt: 
CLIPPER KARINA Chemical Tanker 2006 11,420 DK 
CLIPPER KITTY Chemical Tanker 2007 11,321 DK 
CLIPPER KRISTIN Chemical Tanker 2006 11,316 DK 
CLIPPER KRYSTAL Chemical Tanker 2006 11,316 DK 
CLIPPER KIRA Chemical Tanker 2007 11,298 DK 
CLIPPER KAREN Chemical Tanker 2006 11,290 DK 
CLIPPER KATE Chemical Tanker 2006 11,259 DK 
CLIPPER KLARA Chemical Tanker 2007 11,259 DK 
CLIPPER KYLIE Chemical Tanker 2007 11,259 DK 
CLIPPER BARDOLINO Chemical Tanker 2007 3,548 UK 
CLIPPER BURGUNDY Chemical Tanker 2007 3,543 UK 
CLIPPER BARBERA Chemical Tanker 2006 3,520 UK 
CLIPPER BAROLO Chemical Tanker 2005 3,520 UK 
CRESCENT BEAUNE Chemical Tanker 2005 3,500 UK 
CLIPPER BORDEAUX Chemical Tanker 2005 3,491 UK 
CLIPPER HIGHLANDER Chemical Tanker 2003 1,860 UK 
CRESCENT CAMILLA Chemical Tanker 1998 1,706 UK 
BREAKSEA Chemical Tanker 1985 1,674 UK 

Marineline coated tonnage 
Built: DWT: Tech. Mgmt: 
CLIPPER LEADER Chemical Tanker 2004 10,127 DK 
CLIPPER LEANDER Chemical Tanker 2006 10,098 DK 
CLIPPER LEGEND Chemical Tanker 2004 10,052 DK 
CLIPPER LEGACY Chemical Tanker 2004 10,051 DK 
CLIPPER LANCER Chemical Tanker 2006 9,970 DK 
CLIPPER LOYALTY Chemical Tanker 2007 9,941 DK 
CLIPPER CUILLIN Chemical Tanker 2005 3,512 UK 

Stainless steel tonnage 
Built: DWT: Tech. Mgmt: 
CLIPPER TROJAN Chemical Tanker 1996 15,313 DK 
CLIPPER TOBAGO Chemical Tanker 1999 8,834 DK 
CLIPPER TRINIDAD Chemical Tanker 1998 8,823 DK 
CLIPPER HELLE Chemical Tanker 1991 3,294 DK 

Zink coated tonnage 
Built: DWT: Tech. Mgmt: 
ELLA WONSILD Chemical Tanker 1990 3,294 DK 
LONE WONSILD Chemical Tanker 1990 3,282 DK 
ANNA JOHANNE Chemical Tanker 1994 3,272 DK 

With the Clipper money and amalgamation with Wonsild Crescent have certainly changed a lot from their days as Thames barge operators. 

Hope this helps a little, Brgds, Chris Allport


----------



## NORDICA

your a star. is there any whole owned british coaster companies left? now lapthorns have gone i cant think of any!


----------



## Richie2012

Lapthorn is still going but now as coastal bulk shipping 
Richie


----------



## captkenn

Saw no mention of the *Pertinence*. I did a short spell of about a fortnight relief on her in 1967.


----------



## CommonFamily

This post brings back some old memories for me.

I used to work for Crescent Shipping at Strood, Rochester Kent, back in about 1969?. I was just a 16 yr old costing clerk in the shipyard office, but I knew all the boats names, and numbers, back then. I recall that many ended in "ence", but my memory is failing me now.

Ambience, Blatence, Cadence, Dominence & Eloquence started the alphabet...

Some of the older London & Rochester Trading Company barges are listed at: http://www.thamesbarge.org.uk/barges/Willmott/owners/FWlrtc.html

The Pudge built 1922 by London & Rochester Trading company
http://nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/224

There is a picture of "The Cabby" a 1928 barge, in the livery of Crescent Shipping at http://bargetrust.org/active_barges.html

I am trying to remember the name of the one we launched while I was there, but all I can recall is that the bottle didn't break when it should have done!


----------



## ray bloomfield

Lapthorns is now Coastal Bulk Shipping, same office etc and whooly British owned, they now have 10 of the original barg sorry ships trading.


----------



## cboots

Crescent had two vessels converted for the bulk starch trade the Resilience and the Resurgence. The Resurgence had a nasty fire in the accomodation whilst alongside her discharge port of Howdendyke, up the Ouse from Goole, which sadly cost the life of the young second mate. This would have been towards the end of the seventies, 78 or 79 at a guess.
CBoots


----------



## elcocherro

*Ex Cresent Ships*



NORDICA said:


> does anyone in here know the names of the vessels in the crescent fleet past and presant?
> looking to compile a list but its an uphill struggle!


Hi 
I Can tell you just a little, I used to own the ACTION I bought it from a company that traded in the Liverpool area, we took delivery at FRODSHAM on the river Weaver, and were due to load stone in Wales, But fate interveaned , If any bodys intersted its a long tale !!
The DICTION is at this moment tied up in Truro and for sale

Best Regards John..


----------



## SALTY

*Re Crescent Ships*

Found these in an old book called British Coastal Ships,Tugs & Trawlers,by Gilbert Mayes.First published 1975.

Amience
Andescol
Bastion
Bencol
Blatence
Cadence
Caption
Cecil Gilders
Crescence
Dangeld (white hull)
Diction
Dominence
Elation
Eloquence
Faience
Fallow Deer
Function
Gardience
Gillation
Halcience
Horation
Ignition
Josh Francis
Jubilation
Kiption

Dragette
Lashette
Luggette ex superb - 1973.


----------



## K Handley

Hi Nordica, I work for the ex Lapthorn fleet, now Coastal Bulk Shipping, and unless they are keeping me in the dark about something, they are still wholly owned in Britian. I also worked for Crescent on there barges and coasters, they were fine, their nickname was Ali baba and the Forty Thieves, does that give you a small insight/ You have covered a fair few of there fleet, if any more com to mind I will let you know, Keith


----------



## sandman

Remember most of the crescent vessels running into yelland power station in the seventies.sometimes two at a time on the berth and another 3 in the bay waiting,and sometimes on a turnaround.And If I was really lucky i would go out on the pilot boat with them to drop or pick up the pilot.


----------



## Barry Man

NORDICA said:


> your a star. is there any whole owned british coaster companies left? now lapthorns have gone i cant think of any!


Faversham Ships Ltd is based on the Isle of Wight and is prospering. We also have Torbulk, based in Grimsby. There is also the Rix company and Whitakers (Tankers) Ltd, both based in Hull.

Can I suggest that you start to buy "Coastal Shipping" magazine. This will answer many of your questions. Fleet lists were also published in "Short Sea Shipping" booklets, published between 1995 and 2000. These were much improved versions of the old Ian Allan and Marinart booklets.


----------



## ray bloomfield

elcocherro said:


> Hi
> I Can tell you just a little, I used to own the ACTION I bought it from a company that traded in the Liverpool area, we took delivery at FRODSHAM on the river Weaver, and were due to load stone in Wales, But fate interveaned , If any bodys intersted its a long tale !!
> The DICTION is at this moment tied up in Truro and for sale
> 
> Best Regards John..


Did anyone ever get the Action to steer in a straight line?


----------



## 2548hopw

Rumour as it there was one called "Flatulence" but I never saw it... My favourite Crescent ship was "ROFFEN" which I would estimate at about 200t. I even named a dog of mine after it, It was a scruffy old mongrel !!!1


----------



## ray bloomfield

the Roffen was the only barge built that had single pull Mcgegor hatches, no chains linking them, one hatch closed and rerig the wire, slower to cover up than carling or domino hatches, an when she had a load line she lifted 250 ton


----------



## MightyHood

A couple more ships,Banwell and Barmouth


----------



## vasco

Try James Fisher Everards, although can't vouch for the nationalities of the shareholders http://www.james-fisher.co.uk/


----------



## 2548hopw

Didnt the Roffen ve a sister called Rommel ?


----------



## callpor

vasco said:


> Try James Fisher Everards, although can't vouch for the nationalities of the shareholders http://www.james-fisher.co.uk/


Vasco, you're losing the thread. The remnents of Crescent Shipping are now owned by the Danish Clipper group and operate under the ClipperWonsild Tankers banner. Brgds Chris Allport


----------



## Barry Man

I think he is answering Nordica's question about are there any wholly-owned British coaster companies left.


----------



## storming

hi i remember a couple not on the list when i was on coasters in the early 80ies 
Cadence, 
Ambience not sure about the spelling lol ? 
Norm


----------



## Richie2012

Barry Man said:


> I think he is answering Nordica's question about are there any wholly-owned British coaster companies left.


COASTAL BULK SHIPPING, all british flagged, all british built ships

Richie


----------



## Andy_Thomson

Here are the ones I can remember from my time with Crescent. 

Ambience - Built 1983, O.N 702679
Boisterence - Built 1983
Crescence - Built 1983 O.N 398048 (number faded, best I can make out)
Tarquence - Built 1983

The above were sisters 492GRT around 800dwt, "jumboised" around 89/90 to make them 1000dwt

Militence - Built 1978 O.N 378943
Nascence - Built 1978 O.N 378946
Piquence - Built 1978 O.N 378959
Quiescence - Built 1978 O.N 378962

Again the above were sisters About 950GRT and 1300 dwt, about the same size and age were the:

Yulence 
Zeelence

Four more sisters were the 1800 dwt sea snakes:

Turbulence
Stridence
Urgence
Vibrence

All built early 1980s.

The two "Big" ones, about 3000 dwt were.

Luminence
Kinderence

Both built mid to late 70s.


Tankers: Crescent inherited the tankers (around 1990) through a merger with Bowker and King under the then parent group Hays.

Blackrock - Built 1989 O.N 717140
Brabourne - Built 1989 O.N 717041

These sisters were the two largest (around 2500 dwt) at the time. There were lots more tankers all begining with B, I will leave them for a B&K man to fill in.

Build dates are all approximate, Official Numbers are from my discharge book.

Andy


----------



## Alan Parsons

*Crescent Fleet*

I have a complete fleet list for Crescent dating from the mid 1980's with detailed descriptions of the ships/barges/tugs both owned and managed. I will post it hopefully later this week but I'm a bit pushed for time at the moment.

Alan


----------



## Alan Parsons

*Crescent Fleet List*

I have a copy of a booklet prepared bt Crescent in the mid 1980's which was aimed at potential customers and details all vessels owned or managed. 

KINDRENCE (1976) 
LUMINENCE (1976) 
dwc3100 tons, loa 91.2m beam 13.2m draft 5.14m Speed 13knots

RESILIENCE (1969)
Bulk powder tanker dwc 1200 tons loa 63.3m beam 11.3m draft 4.1m Speed 12.5knots

STRIDENCE (1983)
TURBULENCE (1983)
URGENCE (1981)
VIBRENCE (1981)
dwc 1800 loa 84.8m beam 11.4m draft 3.45m Speed 11 knots

EMINENCE (1969)
SENTENCE (1974)
dwc 1570 tons loa 67.8m beam 11.6m draft 4.2m Speed 101/2 knots

MILITENCE (1978)
NASCENCE (1978)
YULENCE (1979)
ZEALENCE (1979)
PIQUENCE (1979) dwc1375
QUIESENCE (1979) dwc 1375
dwc 1300 loa 71.4m beam 11.2m draft 3.3m speed 10knots

AMBIENCE (1983)
BOISTERENCE (1983)
CRESCENCE (1982)
TARQUENCE (1980)
dwc 800 tons loa 49.9m beam 9.2m draft 3.35m speed 10knots

INSISTENCE (1975)
JUBILENCE (1975)
ORDINENCE (1978)
dwc 700 tons loa 49.9 m beam 8.8m draft 3.2m Speed 10 knots

DOMINENCE (1970) 
FAIENCE (1969)
GARDIENCE (1969)
HALCIENCE (1970)
WESTERENCE (1977) dwc 650
XANTHENCE (1977) dwc 650
PAMEAD (1963) dwc 620 (Freight managed for Capt. A.Whiting)
THEO (1963) dwc 620 (Freight managed for Gardscreen Ltd.)
dwc 600 tons loa 45.4 m beam 8.24m draft 3.25m Speed 9.5 knots

BLATENCE (1969)
CADENCE (1969)
ELOQUENCE (1969)
GINO (1969) Freight managed for Gardscreen Ltd.
JO (1955) " " " " "
dwc 580 (Jo 540) loa 44.4m beam 7.8m draft 3.2m Speed 9 knots

JUBILATION (1967)
BENCOL (1964)
KIPTION (1968)
LIBATION (1969)
ANDESCOL (1961) Freight managed for Capt. A. Pratt
SUBRO VENTURE (1971) Freight managed for Sully Freight
SUBRO VESTA (1965) " " " " "
CONTACT (1950) Freight managed for Capt. R. Mullett
dwc 275 (with slight variations) loa 32.2m beam 6.85m draft 2.6m Speed 8 knots

Motor Barges
FUNCTION, GILLATION, LOACH, LOBE, LOCATOR LODELLA, ROFFEN, ROGUL ROHOY. (All owned by Crescent)
BEAM, BRANDRAM, FLAGON, LAFFORD, WALLBROOK (Managed)
dwc varied between 240 and 400 tons.

Tugs 
LASHETTE 730bhp
SHOVETTE 730 bhp
LUGGETTE 650 bhp
NUDGETTE 66bhp.

Auxillary SailinG Barge 
CABBY Passenger certificate for 36 persons.

I believe this fleet list dates from 1985 but can't be absolutely certain as the booklet is undated.

Regards

Alan Parsons


----------



## Steve Hodges

One more name for you, Nordica, that hasn't been mentioned yet from the old LRTC days. The "MAYES BROOK" used to run regularly to Southend Gasworks when I was a lad in the early 60s. There were others too but I can't recall names. As the gasworks jetty berth dried out completely you could walk right round any vessel berthed there when the tide went out - fascinating for small boys!


----------



## Minto

I sailed on the "Halcience" in 1967. She was built in 1947, was 1000 tons & the chief engineer was permanent & in love with his engine room. In fact the engine room was in fantastic condition. All brightwork gleaming & spotless. Only on her for a short while as I crushed my fingers whilst dumping atomic waste in bad weather in the Bay of Biscay. Taken ashore by lifeboat to hospital in Penzance.

Minto


----------



## CAPILANO

Sandman
Was interested in your posting re LRTC vessels running in to Yelland. Being from Appledore,Reardon Smith would release me to obtain short amounts of qualifying seatime before sitting my tickets. I was Mate in the "Militence" in 1956 (Capt George Rayner) and again in the "Halcience"(Capt John Harris) Vernon, his brother, was senior pilot/harbourmaster whom you might know. One of my Uncles, Jim Cox was piloting till his retirement- probably before your time? Later pilots were John Hopkins/Colin Darch both ex Smiths a
Apprentices. I seem to recall that in the early days of Yelland getting going, the two vessels regularly coming in was J
"Jubilence" and "Kindrence", both ex Dutch coasters.
Kind regards
John Cann


----------



## GALTRA

From Llyod's List of Shipowners 1957/58. All the best, Charley


----------



## istephens

ambience is another one for the list regards ian s


----------



## marco nista

I was deck boy on the HALCIENCE & FAIENCE as 'holiday jobs' 1959/60 when I was doing my R/O training.
The rate of £4/2/7 a week, with 30 bob deduction for grub has always stuck in my mind.

HALCIENCE was on a regular run to Instow power station [North Devon] from South Wales ports [mostly Barry] & FAIENCE went all over the place during the time I was aboard - Deptford Creek, Dover, Barking Creek, Vlaardingen, Ghent, St.Samson, Plymouth, Dunston Staithes etc. I have a list of all the ports somewhere.

The CRESCENT CAMILLA had a spell working in Dover as a bunker barge for the ferries a few years back. [see 'Tanker' gallery, post by PAUL0510].

The current Dover bunker barge is the CORAL WATERS with CLIPPER BORDEAUX as floating storage.

73s

Marco


----------



## tcpsheldrake

NORDICA said:


> does anyone in here know the names of the vessels in the crescent fleet past and presant?
> looking to compile a list but its an uphill struggle!


I worked both these Vessels

1/ Jubilation 1969
2/ Lodella about 1970 we took her from the builders at Hull.


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*



tcpsheldrake said:


> I worked both these Vessels
> 
> 1/ Jubilation 1969
> 2/ Lodella about 1970 we took her from the builders at Hull.


tcpsheldrake,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## robin

Has enybody spotted a new book out called 'Crescent Shipping' by Ken Garrett, published last December. Ken has done a great job listing all vessels in detail along with a full company history.
I served my Apprenticeship as a Shipwright with the old London & Rochester Trading Co., at their Quarry Yard at Strood 1956 - 62 and worked on many listed in his book, well worth a read !
Robin.


----------



## Glyn Howell

What a wonderful thread this has been. I joined the Ordinence at Otterham Quay in 1969. This vessel had been built either during the war or soon after. The Skipper was a certain Louis Gavano, he had a broad Cardiff accent and spoke french with a perfect French accent due to the fact that his family were from the Commargue in Southern France and came over during the 1920's depression. We were on a weekly Liner Service between Otterham Quay and Ostend and on a 60/40 share of cargo profits. From our 40% we had to pay the skipper, mate and third hand, gasoil and food. We kept the bogey stove going using the broken scraps of chipboard cargo, my goodness it kept the central heating hot. Louis and myself shared the skipper's place when we had time off.

I remember a new vessel arriving that was designed for the potato starch trade, all the bigwigs were there on the quay. The pump room was kept under vacuum or pressure, entered through an air lock, but someone forgot this and half the cargo came out of vents and the bigwigs were showered in potato starch. There was another one knocking about called the Danegeld, I just cannot remember if this was a Crescent.

I cannot remember if it was the Libation that was fixed up for running GPO cable across various sea spaces. It was a great year and I made many friends on theses vessels, but believe it or not I came straight from Deep Sea with a Mates Ticket! It certainly opened my eyes.

Glyn Howell


----------



## berniedonnelly

joined the Nascence in 1977 i think,at fleetwood,then onto the militence,joined at shoreham ,sailed to warren point just after the bomb at the 1st n last pub,we then ran regular from great yarmouth to cork with grain for gilby's distillery,very short time on the emenance out of seafroth dock liverpool... they were both nigh on brand new at the time and very well equiped, didnt much like doing the cookin etc as a decky lol but everyone mucked in....
very good memories.


bernie


----------



## thedon59

The Ordinence was bought by Dennisons of Orkney and renamed the Kava Sound. Had some good times sailing on her.


----------



## dave3996

Saw the Ordinence a couple of years ago, running stone around Mull. She now has a small bucket crane on her deck. Fantastic seeing the old names again, I had some wonderful times onboard these flat irons. My first ship was the Nascence with Harley True (Captain) and his wife Nancy (I think my memory serves me right). I then went on to sail on The Crescence, Tarquence, Ambience, Boisterence (Captain Chris Bell), Stridence, Kinderence, Luminence, Zealence and Quescence and Ordinence. A name i have not seen is the Westerence, she was similar to the Ordinence. I live close to a retired Humber pilot and he remembers Crescent's coasters as 'red devils'.


----------



## merrymac

*crescent starch carriers*



Richie2012 said:


> crescent was bought out by clipper wonsild and only two vessels now with a prefix of Crescent all the rest are mainly clipper, crescent did have starch or was it yeast carriers that were operated out of Otterham quay on the Medway, one of the vessels had a fire onboard the vessel which was i think from the machinary onboard and with loss of lives and crescent stopped havig these carriers.
> Also do u want to know all the thames sailing barges as well
> Richie


"resilience" ran to otterham quay from delfzil in holland
"resurgence" from same place to howdendyke near goole,she was self discharging to the tate and lyle glucose factory closed in early 80's. she did indeed catch fire,the mate peter north "ginger" died fighting the fire, rest of crew escaped. I sailed on her as chief eng. thankfully before the fire, unusual vessel built in budapest 1965 for norwegians, ice class spec. did world wide trading, bought by crescent '75 converted to starch carrier. towed to medway after fire and broken up.


----------



## Robert Hilton

I sailed on an ex Scandinavian Luminence in the 60's.

You may contact ex London Rochester/Crescent hands on www.rock-dodgers.


----------



## John Lightbown

*Insistence and Jubilence*

Both the Insistence and Jubilence are alive and well In Miami Haiti trade both had changed flags to Belize and then Honduras Insistence was named D Only One and Jubilence Only One D
i bought Jublence and renamed her JUBILENCE about five to six years ago and sold to the Bahamas later


----------



## Tony Poston

*Jostrica*

No one has mentioned the "Jostrica" we sailed under the cresent flag and it was Part owned by im sure by the owner of Cresent or at least one of the directors he lived in a big house high on a hill overlooking the medway and he had a son called Ric who was a deckhand The ship was named after the captain "John" first mate "Steve" and "Ric" Ric was not the brightest button in the box and i think hes dad had bought the ship to give him a job !!!! i joined at Mistly Quay (essex) in spring1978 and was on board for about a year....at christmas 78 the ship went in for repair at Queensbough and we all spent the night at the big house with Rics family... i have plenty of memories on that ship and some pretty incredible stories which i wont bore you with (unless you ask) and so glad i found this site

Tony


----------



## John Hope

Had located a picture of "Eloquence" leaving PAR in 1974, or thereabouts, what a state she looked !! a realy rust bucket. When I was on her in '69 she was gleaming and well serviced. What happened to the pride ???


----------



## A.D.FROST

John Hope said:


> Had located a picture of "Eloquence" leaving PAR in 1974, or thereabouts, what a state she looked !! a realy rust bucket. When I was on her in '69 she was gleaming and well serviced. What happened to the pride ???


Still going! as the PETER PRIOR(Thumb)


----------



## David W

For the full history of this company see "CRESCENT SHIPPING" by K.S.(Ken) Garrett, published by Ships in Focus Publications.

Best Wishes

David W


----------



## sandman

CAPILANO said:


> Sandman
> Was interested in your posting re LRTC vessels running in to Yelland. Being from Appledore,Reardon Smith would release me to obtain short amounts of qualifying seatime before sitting my tickets. I was Mate in the "Militence" in 1956 (Capt George Rayner) and again in the "Halcience"(Capt John Harris) Vernon, his brother, was senior pilot/harbourmaster whom you might know. One of my Uncles, Jim Cox was piloting till his retirement- probably before your time? Later pilots were John Hopkins/Colin Darch both ex Smiths a
> Apprentices. I seem to recall that in the early days of Yelland getting going, the two vessels regularly coming in was J
> "Jubilence" and "Kindrence", both ex Dutch coasters.
> Kind regards
> John Cann


I know both John and Vernon also John Hopkins and Colin Darch, Jim was known as paddy cox was'nt He?.


----------



## stores

there were 3 that tied up at the gasworks jetty at southend, Beverley Brook, Mayes Brook and Wallbrook.


----------



## jerry keen

NORDICA said:


> your a star. is there any whole owned british coaster companies left? now lapthorns have gone i cant think of any!


John H Whitaker, Hull.

Principally a bunkering outfit but dabbles in coasting-privately owned by the Whitaker family


----------



## John Hope

*Eloquence*

Here is a picture of Eloquence..


----------



## Runrig

jerry keen said:


> John H Whitaker, Hull.
> 
> Principally a bunkering outfit but dabbles in coasting-privately owned by the Whitaker family


"Dabbles in coasting" - I'm not sure what you mean. The company operates a fleet of bunkering tankers.

British companies operating dry cargo coasters include Faversham Ships Ltd, Carisbrooke, Scotline, Torbulk, Union Transport, Great Glen Shipping - and not forgetting Ramsey Steamship and Mezeron in the Isle of Man.


----------



## Joe w

*british ships*



Runrig said:


> "Dabbles in coasting" - I'm not sure what you mean. The company operates a fleet of bunkering tankers.
> 
> British companies operating dry cargo coasters include Faversham Ships Ltd, Carisbrooke, Scotline, Torbulk, Union Transport, Great Glen Shipping - and not forgetting Ramsey Steamship and Mezeron in the Isle of Man.


Yes british flag ships but last Carrisbrook ship alongside us with pipes didn't have a brit on board would expect others to be the same know Union Transport is same and most UT are foreign flag now anyway.
Whitakers last time spoke to a guy who worked for them still crewed with Brits on board.


----------



## John Hope

*Eloquence*

"Eloquence" changed her name 4 times and finally became PETER PRIOR, she has been broken up, on side of a creek oppersite the Dome on the Thames. Very sad, but all our homes are gone these days ............


----------



## Tony Geeves

Just looking through my D.B. and noted I was on the "Fallow Deer" in 1979 and the company stamp records it as Crescent Shipping. I can't remember very much about her, the minds shot!


----------



## Runrig

Joe w said:


> Yes british flag ships but last Carrisbrook ship alongside us with pipes didn't have a brit on board would expect others to be the same know Union Transport is same and most UT are foreign flag now anyway.
> Whitakers last time spoke to a guy who worked for them still crewed with Brits on board.


I said "British companies". The list I gave was a list of British companies. The crewing and flagging out of the ships is a different matter altogether and partly reflects the support given to the merchant navy by successive governments of all parties.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Tony Geeves said:


> Just looking through my D.B. and noted I was on the "Fallow Deer" in 1979 and the company stamp records it as Crescent Shipping. I can't remember very much about her, the minds shot!


To help your memory(Thumb)
View attachment 32005


----------



## jopson

Hi all, I worked in the late 60s early 70s started on the "NAUGHTON" did some relief work on the "LOBE" running to Rotterdam,mainly and in and around the SE coast.Thames and Medway,Went back to work on the "NAUGHTON" when she was sold to a private owner,although i was working for Crescent`s. That was a good time.The "LOBE" is now called the "MARK PRIOR" loading sand and ballast from Colchester then up to London.and still working.BJ


----------



## Steve Hodges

stores said:


> there were 3 that tied up at the gasworks jetty at southend, Beverley Brook, Mayes Brook and Wallbrook.


I was sure that I remembered these as running in LRTC colours, but Capt. Duncan Francis in his book " Out of Rochester - Memoirs of a Thames and Medway Barge Skipper" says that the trio were owned by River Lighterage Co and built specifically for the Becton - Southend coal run. Can anyone shed light on this?
I can certainly recommend the book ( I think it's out of print but I got mine from e-bay) - the grammar and punctuation is sometimes a little erratic, but it is a great evocation of working life on the small motor barges of the LRTC/Crescent fleet. Capt. Francis sailed with them from pre-war until 1984.


----------



## tolka

good day all

I inspected the "Westerence" ex gainsboro miller at battersea on the hard 
complete dry out in july 1987 and then purchased her in sept same year

ted pike was the snp broker a true gent ..

Conditions of sale from Crescent tech director Mr Tait was too change
the hull colours from red to whatever colour I prefered ..... who pays says I?
no answer.... slipped her at strood and managed to get painting and slipping
costs from them due hogg.... remember superinendant McKay with no
fond memories of saturday morning downpour and no sign of my bill of sale ....
he tried old trick of soft cap stuffing on blocks to hide the hogg ... imagine
trying to bluff a drydock company owner with that old chestnut..

anyway had good 5 years out of her except for the "BlackPig " inside ful pump
Blackstone... eventually a Stork.... no more dry sumps

Does anybody know if David Breaksspear is about these days , 

rgds 
Tolka


----------



## Jed Partington

*London and Rochester Trading Company / Cresent Shipping*

In the early 70s I was apperentice marine engineer at the Strood Yard have fond memories of all the work undertaken in the yard and sculling between vessels on the bouys at Strood. Also the out jobs around the coast and in the london docks with Lou Bailey and Peter Burke. So many Crescent vessals moored side by side in the London Docks.


----------



## Pedro Barcos

dave3996 said:


> Saw the Ordinence a couple of years ago, running stone around Mull. She now has a small bucket crane on her deck. Fantastic seeing the old names again, I had some wonderful times onboard these flat irons. My first ship was the Nascence with Harley True (Captain) and his wife Nancy (I think my memory serves me right). I then went on to sail on The Crescence, Tarquence, Ambience, Boisterence (Captain Chris Bell), Stridence, Kinderence, Luminence, Zealence and Quescence and Ordinence. A name i have not seen is the Westerence, she was similar to the Ordinence. I live close to a retired Humber pilot and he remembers Crescent's coasters as 'red devils'.


The westerence got sold to Tolka shipping Dublin and was called Eve Rita then she was renamed Mantan then renamed Avoca under that name she had an Arklow shippping connection,they sold here on to the French were she finished here days running from the french mainland to Belle isle, skipper on her when she was westerence i remember was Terry Uden, i heard somewhere the Capt Chris Bell passed away.


----------



## Pedro Barcos

Tony Geeves said:


> Just looking through my D.B. and noted I was on the "Fallow Deer" in 1979 and the company stamp records it as Crescent Shipping. I can't remember very much about her, the minds shot!


Fallow Deer in those days would have been Capt Ted Long.


----------



## TEAPOT

sailed in pertinence 17jan 5june 1964,normal run lon sugar refinery to blyth & back,one run to Dunkirk.capt harris was skipper for a while,huey Cullen mate.accommdation & food very good.


----------



## brokenelastic

*Diction*

I was 2nd mate (as I now call it--crew of 3) on the Diction in around '71. With Stan Cresswell and Wally Jones. Those were definitely the days... Where are they now?


----------



## third hand

I was the first third hand in the Diction when she was first launched back in 1963 can only remember the skipper as Allen and the mate as Chris but I do remember she was a real ******* to steer. She is now being converted to a houseboat


----------



## brokenelastic

I don't remember her being hard work to steer except the time the steering chains came off while we were near (and then very near by the time it was all back together) one of the forts in the Thames estuary. We had auto pilot by then which might have helped.


----------



## third hand

*Diction*

When she was first launched she did not have auto pilot this was fitted later to correct the steering problem. In a book CRESCENT SHIPPING there is a paragraph that goes


> holding a course was generally hard work while some even managed to make an involuntary turn round in a river to the consternation of all concerned. The worst performers were Action, Caption and Diction. Things improved when auto pilot's were fitted. [un quote] I must admit this happened to me on one occasion


----------



## brokenelastic

*Diction*



third hand said:


> When she was first launched she did not have auto pilot this was fitted later to correct the steering problem. In a book CRESCENT SHIPPING there is a paragraph that goes
> 
> 
> 
> holding a course was generally hard work while some even managed to make an involuntary turn round in a river to the consternation of all concerned. The worst performers were Action, Caption and Diction. Things improved when auto pilot's were fitted. [un quote] I must admit this happened to me on one occasion
> 
> 
> 
> Often thought she had a mind of her own but she never did that to us!! Not when we were sober anyway...
Click to expand...


----------



## david freeman

*Mr Alcock BP Tankers Manager for Engineer Apprentice-Scheme*

Don/dan Alcock? while in the late 50's mid 60's was the manager of the BP Tanker Engineers Apprenticeship, had in hid prior professional life been an engineer and ship surveyor with the BOT Marine Department.
Why do I mention this is because Mr Alcock was known to arrive at one of the refinery jetties in the IOG, in a crescent company van- Lift from Strood station, and pass the time with the Cresent Staff and sometimes with their Sheerness office (opposite bank to the IOG refinery) talking to the Tugs based at IOG/medway.
The reason also was to come and see/talk to some of the BP sea going engineer apprentices, or to deliver a roasting or listen to the reasons for something, personal, while serving in the fleet.
I believe it may have been possible for some of the BP Cadets to serve part of their apprenticeship at the slipways of Crescent Shipping on the medway? as well at the IOG Refinery.
By the way Mr Alcock had a habit when speaking to a crowd of his appentice's of puckering/rolling up his nose, and the Bolton Tech lads/ apprentices of my year nickname him 'Breare Rabbit'.


----------



## kenneth newman

*good times but long hours*

hi I worked for crescent from 1973 till 1978 just wonted to say hello to all that might remember me.


----------



## kenneth newman

Hi I was on the horation and the cadence


----------



## kenneth newman

*4-2-2016*

Hi again I'm working for p&o at the moment on the ferries out of dover to Calais but I never thought I would say this I do miss the coasters of crescent shipping.I have quite a few photos of them days hopefully one day I will show them on this site.


----------



## timstermatic

Hi to everyone on this thread.

I sailed on both the Kinderence and the Jubilence (The Big Ones at 3000 dwt) between 1987 and 1989. I also had the chance to work on board while both of them were in dry dock and I have a good memory of both vessels inside and out.

When I first joined the Kinderence it had just returned from cable laying in New Zealand. Whilst I was a deckhand on the Kinderence it was a constant round trip from Dagenham to Utrecht and then over to Belfast before heading back to the Thames.

I also sailed on one of the sea barges from Mistley down to St. Malo. We were a crew of 3. I can't remember the name, but I think it may have been the Militence.

I was one of the class of '88 at the NSTC in Gravesend and 3 of us ended up with Crescent, although we were officially employees of Hayes.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

*Crescence 1936*

Anybody got any information on the Crescence built at Goole in 1936, I believe she was involved with the RN in the 2ndWW doing recovery work of crashed aircraft possibly in the Solway Firth.


----------



## bobske.rotrex

*Bobske*

I worked on Crescent shipping when a teenager for 6 months to get me into deep sea pool it would have been about 1969/1970 
I was on Thames Barge the "Flanagan" s Charlie Read , what a character one very very nice chap indeed .
From there I went onto coasters on the "Elation" cant remember the Skipper but am so pleased I had this in my life .

Hope this help


----------



## captkenn

TEAPOT said:


> sailed in pertinence 17jan 5june 1964,normal run lon sugar refinery to blyth & back,one run to Dunkirk.capt harris was skipper for a while,huey Cullen mate.accommdation & food very good.


The Pertinence has had hardly a mention in this. i sailed on her for 8 days in June 1967 (Applause)


----------



## seaman38

in 1950's did a relief job as mate on the 1940 built Dominence, worst found ship I ever sailed on, putting into Tyne for shelter Force 9, skipper wanted all hands to go and take coal from the Staiths without paying. I stopped them, wasn't putting my name to it. The one chart available, yup, just one of the whole British Isles, way out of date, navigated by Brown's Almanac (the previous years). Needless to say, the Skipper and I never got on and I was glad to get off for my own sanity and safety


----------



## Luke Ashley

Has Jostrica been mentioned?
If so, what number comment please?


----------



## Luke Ashley

*MV Jostrica*


----------



## sibby

I remember in 1964/65 seeing a Crescent ship in Gt.Yarmouth with a jury rigged drilling tower built on deck made of big timbers, the drill tower was hanging above the port side. I was told she was to be used in the southern north sea to drill for oil/gas. I don't remember her name, and never saw her again as she had sailed before we sailed from Gt. Yarmouth. I don't know if she was ever used.


----------



## ChrisJones1978

NORDICA said:


> does anyone in here know the names of the vessels in the crescent fleet past and presant?
> looking to compile a list but its an uphill struggle!


I was a shipwright at Crescent Shipyard from 1978 until it closed down ,i have worked on all of the fleet. Great memories


----------



## ChrisJones1978

NORDICA said:


> good man. this is bloody hard work!
> my nephew is taken with the crescent ships, he likes the names and colour. pity they no longer trade


Yes it is a shame they stopped trading as they had a big fleet and a shipyard where i used to work repairing them(==D)


----------



## Rita223

CommonFamily said:


> This post brings back some old memories for me.
> 
> I used to work for Crescent Shipping at Strood, Rochester Kent, back in about 1969?. I was just a 16 yr old costing clerk in the shipyard office, but I knew all the boats names, and numbers, back then. I recall that many ended in "ence", but my memory is failing me now.
> 
> Ambience, Blatence, Cadence, Dominence & Eloquence started the alphabet...
> 
> Some of the older London & Rochester Trading Company barges are listed at: http://www.thamesbarge.org.uk/barges/Willmott/owners/FWlrtc.html
> 
> The Pudge built 1922 by London & Rochester Trading company
> http://nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/224
> 
> There is a picture of "The Cabby" a 1928 barge, in the livery of Crescent Shipping at http://bargetrust.org/active_barges.html
> 
> I am trying to remember the name of the one we launched while I was there, but all I can recall is that the bottle didn't break when it should have done!


Hi..My Dad Leslie Foreman worked for London Rochester/Crescent Shipping and was on the Pudge for about 6 months as far as I know do you remember him.


----------



## John Hope

Can anyone recall name of Skipper of ELOQUENCE ??? 69/70's


----------



## Bill.B

I know Roy Potter had Eloquence but that may have been early 70s.


----------



## John Hope

Bill Hi
Was he Skipper ?


----------



## Bill.B

Yes he was. He also had Ordinence later. I think he did a couple of Orkney cable laying jobs with Eloquence when he was skipper.
I am still in regular touch with him.


----------



## John Hope

Did he have family on the west side of The Trent as we headed sth


----------



## Bill.B

No I don’t think so. He is from Kent and most of his family are too. Gainsborough was a regular run for him.


----------



## Bill.B

If it was t him then I can send him a message and get back to you in a day or so. He should know if anyone does.
His wife worked in the office for Crescent.


----------



## John Hope

I joined mv Eloquence, for a short period, as 4th member, the fellow seafarers had already bonded ! Now; I had served Deep Sea from school, attained EDH status... I was alone, on watch in daylight 3/4 of the way across to 
Noordzeekanaal. I recall it was a fine sunny, smooth crossing, a pleasure to be in control of, what was then a lovely vessel. A Dutch Military aircraft circled us twice, dipping and raising its engine noises !!! it then proceeded at low level to the Nth Est of our position, I utilised Binoculars and noticed smoke in the sea, I called for the skipper and altered course towards the sighting, the aircraft re-approached us and again completed the manoeuvre as previous. I recall from my training that this is a manner that aircraft will (if no radio contact) alert shipping to a distress situation. The skipper immediately instructed me to alter course to the previous heading, and we ignored the situation. Now this has always troubled me, some 4 weeks later, we were at anchor awaiting the Trent Pilot, all seated around the galley table, a heated conversation ensued and I referred to my disagreement as to the events some 4 weeks previous, the skipper "chinned me" in front of the crew ! Now I am shocked and disgusted at the behaviour as a skipper is God on a vessel and I always held such a position with respect. I had no option, but to discharge myself in Gainsbourgh as I could no longer sail with a person with whom I had No respect. I could not retaliate then as he is the skipper! a leader !! ASK him if he recalls. Later in life as a Investigator I was involved with Eric Ellen the then Chief of PLA Police, IO referred to these incidents and he told me I should have reported the actions to the appropriate authorities. As as speaker at events I refer to this period, I got on well with him until this situation.


----------



## Bill.B

I have asked Roy if he knows who it was. Am awaiting a reply


----------



## Bill.B

My mate was Master for a short time in 1977 before he took Ordinence new off the yard. The skipper of Eloquence during your time would have been, not sure if the surname is correctly spelled is Graham Setterfield/Satterfield? He was nicknamed Sir ***ference as he was as tall as he was round. I am informed he is no longer alive.


----------



## John Hope

OK I thank you for response Take care


----------



## Bill.B

John Hope said:


> OK I thank you for response Take care


You too.


----------



## Robert Hilton

Rogul, Roina and other two handed motor barges from my sketchy mwmory. Also Kiption, and did anyone say Jubilation? Which one was it stranded on the quay at Wells?


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Robert. It was Function that ended up on the quay at Wells in 1978. Another LRTC barge broke through the sea wall just below Snape and from memory had to be scrapped. The hole was never repaired if I remember.


----------



## Bill.B

BRITISH COASTAL AND SHORT SEA SHIPPING COMPANIES


This isn't actually about me - I'm not very interesting - my pictures are much more so, if you have similar interests to me! As you can see, at the moment railways and shipping seem to be about it, but I am a keen deltiologist (look it up!) with a broad range of subject interests and I hope to...




transportsofdelight.smugmug.com




Robert. Found this site which has lots of pics that may interest you. 
Cheers
Bill.B


----------



## Bill.B

The motor barge that ended up in the field at Snape was Nicola Dawn and the skipper was Josh Francis. Roy told me that when she came away from Snape there was a lot of tide running and there was a hole in the sea wall on a tight bend. She didn’t make the turn at the bend and went through the hole and into the field. Apparently they dug out a channel and got her out and back trading fairly quickly. Also Horation got hung up on Mistley quay and broke her back. 
Never a dull moment with the trading company.


----------



## Bill.B

Correction it was Duncan Francis who was skipper. Hole was then known as “Duncan’s Hole”.


----------



## Borstal boy

Glyn Howell said:


> What a wonderful thread this has been. I joined the Ordinence at Otterham Quay in 1969. This vessel had been built either during the war or soon after. The Skipper was a certain Louis Gavano, he had a broad Cardiff accent and spoke french with a perfect French accent due to the fact that his family were from the Commargue in Southern France and came over during the 1920's depression. We were on a weekly Liner Service between Otterham Quay and Ostend and on a 60/40 share of cargo profits. From our 40% we had to pay the skipper, mate and third hand, gasoil and food. We kept the bogey stove going using the broken scraps of chipboard cargo, my goodness it kept the central heating hot. Louis and myself shared the skipper's place when we had time off.
> 
> I remember a new vessel arriving that was designed for the potato starch trade, all the bigwigs were there on the quay. The pump room was kept under vacuum or pressure, entered through an air lock, but someone forgot this and half the cargo came out of vents and the bigwigs were showered in potato starch. There was another one knocking about called the Danegeld, I just cannot remember if this was a Crescent.
> 
> I cannot remember if it was the Libation that was fixed up for running GPO cable across various sea spaces. It was a great year and I made many friends on theses vessels, but believe it or not I came straight from Deep Sea with a Mates Ticket! It certainly opened my eyes.
> 
> Glyn Howell


Hi Glyn 
you must have followed me on Ordinence with Louie I left 1969 after two years.
It would be great to swop story’s 
Michael Whiting


----------



## Aloft69

Hi guys, New member, I was in the M.V.Harp, Crescent shipping, Small container boat we used to run through the Suez to to Djeddah unload and load the cargo ourselves, Gantry that ran fore and aft on the ship 3x6 weeks on and off on full pay great job, She turned turtle mid 70s lost all hands a few trips after i got out of her. Good to be amongst you all new to the net so stick with me lads learning all the time.p.s Can't find a pic of her anywhere on the net.


----------



## Mark Brads

My father worked for London/Rochester and then Crescent for 23 years as far as I know he started on the Blackstates then Roina and was working on the Locator when he died in 1977. My brother started with my father and then went to Bowker and King. Had several cousins that worked at Crescent as well, two on the tugs Sam and Doug Bearman and another was skipper on the Millitence George Herbert.


----------



## Borstal boy

Mark Brads said:


> My father worked for London/Rochester and then Crescent for 23 years as far as I know he started on the Blackstates then Roina and was working on the Locator when he died in 1977. My brother started with my father and then went to Bowker and King. Had several cousins that worked at Crescent as well, two on the tugs Sam and Doug Bearman and another was skipper on the Millitence George Herbert.


Hi Mark 
Can I ask was your father Harry.If so I knew him from when I joined Crescent in 1962.
I remember Sam Bearman I think he was on the tugs and worked in the office he was something to do with the union.I remember going to him to pay my fees and asking if I could join for a week as I didn’t have much money.
George Herbert I met later when I was mate with Garry Stone on the Caption George had the Diction.
There were several of my family used to work for the including my father I was deck hand in the Servic and Dominence with him and Mate in the Horation.
good memories 
Michal Whiting


----------



## Mark Brads

Yes Harry was my father, I remember the name Whiting sure I heard him talk about Jack.


----------



## Borstal boy

Mark Brads said:


> Yes Harry was my father, I remember the name Whiting sure I heard him talk about Jack.


Hi Mark
Jack was my father my grandfather was also jack
then there was uncle Peter uncle Ron cousin Malcolm uncle Ted my brother Alan.
at one point In 1960s we were all working there at the same time.


----------



## Will Kemp

I was the mate on the Nicola Dawn for a while in 1975. The skipper was Bill Akers, a Yorkshireman who had been a miner in a previous life. How he went from mining to the water, I've got no idea - although I may have known the story back then. I could never stick at anything very long in those days and I only lasted a few months on the Nicola Dawn, but I have fond memories of that time.

I grew up in a bungalow on the seawall at Mill Beach, with the tides of the Blackwater coming up under the house and shipping bound for Maldon passing not far away. One of my few memories of childhood is my dad teaching me the names of motor barges, maybe as a way to learn (part of) the alphabet. They have remained stuck firmly in my head for close to 60 years now! Action, Bastion, Caption, Diction, Elation, Function, Gillation, Horation, Ignition, Jubilation, Kiption, Libation.

My dad was a sailing barge skipper and I believe he also crewed for Crescent occasionally when work was short.

Growing up around Maldon, I was familiar with a few of the old Crescent barges, which used to carry wheat to the mills at the Fullbridge. I seem to remember carrying a load of wheat there myself once, in the Nicola Dawn, from Tilbury grain terminal.


----------



## storkey pete

Richie2012 said:


> crescent was bought out by clipper wonsild and only two vessels now with a prefix of Crescent all the rest are mainly clipper, crescent did have starch or was it yeast carriers that were operated out of Otterham quay on the Medway, one of the vessels had a fire onboard the vessel which was i think from the machinary onboard and with loss of lives and crescent stopped havig these carriers.
> Also do u want to know all the thames sailing barges as well
> Richie


Resurgance she was a starch carrier my friend the mate died on her .


----------



## Andy bbb1

MightyHood said:


> A couple more ships,Banwell and Barmouth


My first trip to sea was on the Barmouth in 1991. As of 2019 she was still working http://www.cargo-vessels-international.at/BARMOUTH_IMO8004088.pdf


----------



## SteelSparrow_arab

Tony Poston said:


> *Jostrica*
> 
> No one has mentioned the "Jostrica" we sailed under the cresent flag and it was Part owned by im sure by the owner of Cresent or at least one of the directors he lived in a big house high on a hill overlooking the medway and he had a son called Ric who was a deckhand The ship was named after the captain "John" first mate "Steve" and "Ric" Ric was not the brightest button in the box and i think hes dad had bought the ship to give him a job !!!! i joined at Mistly Quay (essex) in spring1978 and was on board for about a year....at christmas 78 the ship went in for repair at Queensbough and we all spent the night at the big house with Rics family... i have plenty of memories on that ship and some pretty incredible stories which i wont bore you with (unless you ask) and so glad i found this site
> 
> Tony


curious if anyone can provide some information on the Crescent- Five foreign- flag vessels. what they were used for. any information is helpful. My dads uncle was a shipping broker and I researching our family. 1966- I know that he was Hon Cons, of Tunisia and that his name was Adil Araboglu from Turkey. I would love to learn more about the vessels and any associations or knowledge of who he was.Thanks


----------



## SteelSparrow_arab

Peter4447 said:


> 1956/1958
> 
> Cresence
> Dominence
> Eminence
> Faience
> Gardience
> Halcience
> Insistence
> Jubilence
> Kindrence
> Luminence
> Militence
> Ordinence
> 
> All of these, with the exception of the 'Ordinence' which I never 'spotted' in my happy days of youth would have visited Ipswich sometime between 1955 and 1960.
> 
> By 1962 you can add in the Nasence, Pertinence and Quiescence.
> 
> Peter4447(Thumb)


Anyone have more info on this detail. Looking for my fathers family history. 
Adil Araboglu, d.b.a. Crescent Transport Co. to Crescent Transport Co., Inc., 1200 18th Street NW., Washington, D.C. Effective Apr. 8, 1969. License No. 1135.


----------



## Chief Engineer James

NORDICA said:


> does anyone in here know the names of the vessels in the crescent fleet past and presant?
> looking to compile a list but its an uphill struggle!


Look at 








LONDON & ROCHESTER TRADING CO. (CRESCENT SHIPPING), Rochester. - Paul Johnson


CRESCENT BARGES AT ROCHESTER, 04/84 - left to right, LODELLA, LOACH, ROGUL and ROFFEN.




transportsofdelight.smugmug.com


----------



## Little mo

Borstal boy said:


> Hi Mark
> Can I ask was your father Harry.If so I knew him from when I joined Crescent in 1962.
> I remember Sam Bearman I think he was on the tugs and worked in the office he was something to do with the union.I remember going to him to pay my fees and asking if I could join for a week as I didn’t have much money.
> George Herbert I met later when I was mate with Garry Stone on the Caption George had the Diction.
> There were several of my family used to work for the including my father I was deck hand in the Servic and Dominence with him and Mate in the Horation.
> good memories
> Michal Whiting


Hi Mick, I think it was you I was with when you were skipper on the Jo, I'm ossies younger brother if it was you I'm sure you will remember, hope you are well.


----------



## John Hope

Is there a place, where we can purchase items, Flags, Jumpers etc ?


----------



## Cypriotsid

John Hope said:


> Can anyone recall name of Skipper of ELOQUENCE ??? 69/70's


----------



## Cypriotsid

Was graham I think I was on in 80


----------



## Cypriotsid

Bill.B said:


> No I don’t think so. He is from Kent and most of his family are too. Gainsborough was a regular run for him.


I was on ship and did gqinsboroughruns also


----------



## steve groves

Hi All, new man here.
I served on the Nascence 1962 , memories a bit dull now but I think the other deckhand was Garth.
Cheers
Steve groves


----------



## fruitbat

John Hope said:


> Is there a place, where we can purchase items, Flags, Jumpers etc ?


----------



## fruitbat

In case anyone is interested, the bell from Dominence is for sale on Gumtree listed as "ships bell".


----------



## steve groves

ChrisJones1978 said:


> I was a shipwright at Crescent Shipyard from 1978 until it closed down ,i have worked on all of the fleet. Great memories


You may remember the MV Nascence. I have pics of her . I sailed in early 60s.


----------



## steve groves

This is a fantastic record of the London Rochester fleets.
Hope it helps somebody.
Cheers Steve. LONDON & ROCHESTER TRADING CO. (CRESCENT SHIPPING), Rochester. - Paul Johnson


----------



## steve groves

steve groves said:


> Hi All, new man here.
> I served on the Nascence 1962 , memories a bit dull now but I think the other deckhand was Garth.
> Cheers
> Steve groves


----------



## steve groves




----------



## steve groves




----------

